
Ask HN: When was the last time the news was directly useful to you? - exolymph
Examples that might qualify: A writeup of your company. Learning about a tool or service that came in handy. Feeling well-informed during a lunch conversation. [insert whatever else might occur to you]<p>I&#x27;m asking because I&#x27;m a tech reporter and I&#x27;m curious which parts of our work actually serve members of the industry.
======
cimmanom
Being well informed about the world, as a citizen of the world, isn't enough?

~~~
exolymph
I dispute that reading the news accomplishes that.

~~~
cimmanom
Depends on what news you read, doesn't it?

